# 3 Recent AionFX Boss Clones



## jeffwhitfield (Apr 10, 2022)

When AionFX announced their latest batch of Boss clones, I didn't pickup on them right away. But after contemplating them, I decided to get at least 4 out of the 6. Only ones I wasn't interested was the Sapphire (BD-2 Blues Driver) and Aurum (OD-2 Overdrive), both of which I already had representations of in either original Boss pedals or clones. That left the Heliodor (OD-3 Overdrive), Emerald (PH-1r Phaser), Azure (CE-2 Chorus), and Argent (FZ-3 Fuzz). Already did the Argent so that left me with the other three to build.

With the designs, I wanted to stick with the same aesthetic with my other Boss clones with typography that's very similar to what Boss uses (which I used for my Argent build). However, I wanted to update the direction of the design a bit. I liked what Steggo Studios did with a recent build so I went in that direction. Really pleased with the result. With the solid black background on the controls, labels are much easier to see regardless of the enclosure color. 

In terms of sound, it's a bit of a mixed bag. Partly because many of these effects can be replicated with other stuff I already have. So I'm on the fence on whether I want to keep these or sell them on Reverb. Here's the skinny on each one...

The first one I built was the Heliodor (OD-3 Overdrive). I really like this one. Compared to the sound of an OD-2, this one sounds closer to what some consider as the "brown sound". I recently got a Boss OD-200, which has a shit ton of tones to the point where it can replicate virtually every Boss pedal out there...including the OD-3. I was able to nail down this pedal using the Brown Sound mode on the OD-200. Need to play with it more but it's likely I'll throw this one on Reverb.

The next one was the Emerald (PH-1r Phaser), which is quite distinct from other phasers I have. Because of the Resonance function, it's very rich and provides a really deep phaser effect. Dialing in the bias of the effect was pretty easy. While I tried to do it with a handheld oscilloscope, dialing it in by ear is actually pretty easy. I'll be comparing this one to others I have in my HX Stomp, SA Mercury Phaser, and a few other phasers I've built. If I can't replicate it, I'll keep it. If I can..well..why keep it? 

The last one was the Azure (CE-2 Chorus). I'd say this is your classic 80's sounding chorus. Really great for dialing in those Andy Summers "Police" tones. Like the Emerald, setting the bias was very straightforward. On mine, I pretty much just set the bias all the way up. Like the Emerald, I'll be comparing it to other chorus effects I have. So far, I was able to get pretty close with one of the chorus effects in the Helix. 

Overall, while I may (or may not) keep the pedals, it was a great exercise and quite educational.


----------



## Barry (Apr 10, 2022)

They look great!


----------



## fig (Apr 10, 2022)

A tremendous looking trio Jeff!


----------



## JamieJ (Apr 10, 2022)

Great work Jeff!


----------



## music6000 (Apr 10, 2022)

The OD-3 is a Great sounding pedal, I love my Boss version!!!
It has that Red Llama vibe but sounds Better, Under the Radar I think!


----------



## blackhatboojum (Apr 10, 2022)

Hell yeah!  Damn good looking builds


----------



## scheffehcs (Apr 10, 2022)

Looks great. I’m building the OD-3 right now. Wondering if you bought the jfets from aion, and how you got them on the board. I was trying to figure out the best way to socket the smd boards on there - bit hard to tell what you did. Thanks.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Apr 10, 2022)

scheffehcs said:


> Looks great. I’m building the OD-3 right now. Wondering if you bought the jfets from aion, and how you got them on the board. I was trying to figure out the best way to socket the smd boards on there - bit hard to tell what you did. Thanks.


Yep, bought the JFETs from Aion. Basically, you use snipped leads from the resistors you install to add leads to the little boards the SMD’s are on. Add some sockets to the PCB where the JFETs are to be installed. From there, can just treat them like any other transistor. Works great!


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Apr 10, 2022)

music6000 said:


> The OD-3 is a Great sounding pedal, I love my Boss version!!!
> It has that Red Llama vibe but sounds Better, Under the Radar I think!


Yeah, it surprised me. Comparing it to the various modes on the OD-200, i was surprised that it didn’t match the standard Overdrive mode. Instead, it was closer to what they call the Brown Sound mode. Makes sense really.


----------



## Feral Feline (Apr 11, 2022)

Yup, good looking pedals. Doesn't matter if you have the rest already in one form or another, you don't have them all in this form/style, I'm guessing you'll have to finish the rest of them to complete the set of Boss DIY!


----------



## cooder (Apr 11, 2022)

Excellent builds! Tayda UV printed boxes I take it?


----------



## Fingolfen (Apr 11, 2022)

I've been building all of the new... and most of the old... Aion Boss clones as well. Yours look great! I'll have to post mine here in a few days.


----------



## MichaelW (Apr 11, 2022)

I've been looking at that Azure. I had an old Boss CE-2 back in the 80's not sure whatever happened to it. Those years were a bit of a blur before I got married....and clean and sober......great builds and always inspiring to see your builds!


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Apr 11, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> Yup, good looking pedals. Doesn't matter if you have the rest already in one form or another, you don't have them all in this form/style, I'm guessing you'll have to finish the rest of them to complete the set of Boss DIY!


True…but I’m a bit of a pragmatist. Got too many pedals as it is so….trying to consolidate a bit. 🤪


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Apr 11, 2022)

cooder said:


> Excellent builds! Tayda UV printed boxes I take it?


Nope! Used AmplifyFun. A tad more expensive but a better experience overall. One biggie is that I don’t have to mess with punching out the white layer. As long as the art is print ready then it’s all good.


----------



## Coda (Apr 11, 2022)

Thanks for the heads up. I am very interested in the FZ3, CE-2, and the PH-1r. The PH-1r was the first phaser I ever really got to mess around with (a friend’s dad had an OG). It’s always been one of my favorites.


----------



## Fingolfen (Apr 11, 2022)

jeffwhitfield said:


> Nope! Used AmplifyFun. A tad more expensive but a better experience overall. One biggie is that I don’t have to mess with punching out the white layer. As long as the art is print ready then it’s all good.


I'll have to check them out... though my Adobe Illustrator Fu has improved greatly doing their 3-layer process. I need to start experimenting with gloss overlays...


----------



## delayed (Apr 11, 2022)

What is the print cost at amplifyFun?


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Apr 11, 2022)

delayed said:


> What is the print cost at amplifyFun?


$5 per side plus $1 for gloss. Pretty reasonable. He can also order enclosures for you (saves you the trouble of shipping them to him). $8 for 125B, $9 for 1590BB.


----------



## Bucksears (Apr 13, 2022)

Yeah, those look pro.
Slight side note: AionFX’ next project is supposed to be their take on a CE-1.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Apr 13, 2022)

Bucksears said:


> Yeah, those look pro.
> Slight side note: AionFX’ next project is supposed to be their take on a CE-1.


Thx man! 😁

Cool news on AionFX. However, I did put in an order for a Boss MD-200 which is supposed to have a really good representation of the CE-1


----------



## Fingolfen (Apr 14, 2022)

Bucksears said:


> Yeah, those look pro.
> Slight side note: AionFX’ next project is supposed to be their take on a CE-1.


I would *SO* be there for that...


----------



## Bucksears (Apr 15, 2022)

jeffwhitfield said:


> Thx man! 😁
> 
> Cool news on AionFX. However, I did put in an order for a Boss MD-200 which is supposed to have a really good representation of the CE-1





Fingolfen said:


> I would *SO* be there for that...



Quick edit - my mistake:  It's *lectric-fx* that is doing their take on a CE-1, not AionFX.
Still, I'm interested.


----------



## jspake (Apr 16, 2022)

awesome builds. i put together the emerald a bit before christmas, and it needs some troubleshooting. unfortunately i promptly had to pack it up and move and have yet to take a crack at it.


----------

